# 8pt archery club hit by thieves.......



## alligood729 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got a call from Big John, who was called by Dewayne...some dirtbag or dirtbags have cut the locks on the gate at 8PT club and stolen EVERYTHING!!! All the targets were in a trailer, they cut the lock and drove off with it. Stole the practice bags, everything, including the table we sign in at...
Be on the lookout for a black, enclosed trailer, approx 6'x12', at one time had Suzuki on the side, you can still see the outline where the letters were.
Dewayne hasn't cancelled the shoot yet.
If you know or have seen anything at all, contact me or Dewayne thru here, or call me at 678-910-1863 and I can get hold of Dewayne.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang!!! thieves!!!! 
I hope you catch them and post their pics up on the forum when you do!

Where is 8pt archery located? i'll keep my eyes and ears peeled.


----------



## PChunter (Feb 11, 2010)

dang man, gotta hate that. small hunting world will catch up with them.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 11, 2010)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> Dang!!! thieves!!!!
> I hope you catch them and post their pics up on the forum when you do!
> 
> Where is 8pt archery located? i'll keep my eyes and ears peeled.



8PT Club is located just off I-20 in Newton Co, Hwy 278.


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 11, 2010)

we were hit hard! pulled up today to set the range for this weekend shoot and everything was gone. Who ever did it, hit the gate with something and uprooted post to open the gate. cut the lock off the reciever and also cut the lock off the back. Our trailer is black and had a guy riding a motorcycle, I think it had suzuki, and Deland, FL sticker that was on it at one time, but has been peeled off, but you can see it clearly from where the glue was used to put on the stickers. If anyone sees or have seen anything please let us know. As everyone else, cant stand a theif


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 11, 2010)

I hate that happened to you guys.  Y'all need to set out a donation bucket.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang scumbags !    ... Ain't much worse than a thief  !


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 11, 2010)

What will be the closing time for shooters registration?


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Feb 11, 2010)

God will punish them!!!!!! Because of their actions, the familys of the low life wanna be archers will suffer because of their stupidity also. Cant support a family when your in the pennatentury!!!!!!!! I despise thieves and liars !!!!!!!!!!! Who knows they might just be dopeheads too!!!!!!! Sorry guys I feel your pain. I'll be there saturday also.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 11, 2010)

That suck dang scum bags.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 11, 2010)

That's horrible that someone would do that.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 11, 2010)

SCUM OF THE  EARTH  they will talk when they do i hope they get what they deserve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Dewayne hasn't cancelled the shoot yet.
> If you know or have seen anything at all, contact me or Dewayne thru here, or call me at 678-910-1863 and I can get hold of Dewayne.



I hate this happened to you guys up there.  Just one question... If they made off with everything, how are ya'll going to host a shoot?  Good luck chances are they just wanted the trailer and not necessarily the targets.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 11, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> 8PT Club is located just off I-20 in Newton Co, Hwy 278.



I live in the area and I'll keep my eyes out for the trailer.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 12, 2010)

I know you shouldn't have to and its a little to late this time but have you ever thought of burning a small brand in them. Similar to branding a cow. 
Sho would make em easier to distinguish. Being that many, one of us would probably see em somewhere.    ...just a thought !


----------



## trykon7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Man I hate that!!!!!!  Some people don't realize what we put into this sport...  Those kind of people need to be strung up and have one finger at a time broken!!!!!  Make sure it is on the 5 o'clock news...  It would be nice if some of the club presidents would donate a couple targets!!!  I'm sure it would be very appreciated...  In the end, everything will work out for the good....  Trust in that!!!!


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys! Dwayne has another range of targets we are going to try and get out and get set today. So hopefully we will still be on for tom with the same times, 8-2(3)!!! Bowanna, we do have something like a brand on each target. anyone of us would know our targets and our trailer with the markins on it, there is not another in the state! just a matter of time i think before it is found and some justice is served! 

If anyone sees anything please call dwayne or myself. my number is 678-787-9976


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 12, 2010)

Man I hate to hear about this. I'm a member of Sweetwater Archery Club, If ya'll need any targets to use till you get back on your feet, Just call me. I'm sure the rest of the members of the club want mind. We have a good used range that you can use. My number is 678-677-6782. My name is Albert, like I said just a phone call way.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 12, 2010)

Just another thought.  Is your club insured?  Or the trailer?  You may could recover some of your loss through insurance since the targets were inside the trailer.


----------



## MLOVETT (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah heard the news late yesterday from big john.  Lockhart launcher hit the nail on the head.  I'll keep my eye out too.  I hate this has happened and if there is anything i can do to help please let me know.  It's a small world and we're a big community, we'll catch up to these thieves eventualy.  Hope you guys will still be able to host the shoot.  I will be there regardless.


----------



## snakers (Feb 12, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks you guys for all yall are doing.. as far as we know we will have the shoot tomorow, been up since 8 cutting new stakes and pulling targets from the home range. were almost done.. all we got left is to cut number stakes and go set the range! yall are the best! hope to see you there


----------



## watermedic (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope to see you guys tomorrow. The boys have the JOAD thing in Conyers so we will see.

Sorry about the Scumbags stealing your stuff. I would try to file it on your insurance if you can. Maybe they will catch them. I will keep my ears open on this side of the state.

Chuck


----------



## bowtie (Feb 12, 2010)

i hate a thief.....good luck on getting them


----------



## tony32 (Feb 12, 2010)

bowanna said:


> I know you shouldn't have to and its a little to late this time but have you ever thought of burning a small brand in them. Similar to branding a cow.
> Sho would make em easier to distinguish. Being that many, one of us would probably see em somewhere.    ...just a thought !



that is a good idea think i may run that by jody and robert for rac and hillsmans


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 13, 2010)

you said you had "something like a brand"..exactly what is it and where is it located on the targets??


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 13, 2010)

Never shot there but I know a few of you that do and feel like yall are family. 

We'll keep our eyes and ears open and if there's anything we can do to help, let us know. Praying for the club.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Never shot there but I know a few of you that do and feel like yall are family.
> 
> We'll keep our eyes and ears open and if there's anything we can do to help, let us know. Praying for the club.



Thank you hunney! Someone will show sooner or later with their own "new" personal range....I posted it on AT too, many more eyes there...I hate it for them if Dewayne catches up with them......


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2010)

I saw one the other day being pulled by a grey Chevy or Ford HD truck, in Loganville.The only reason I remember is because he was driving kind of fast and erratic.This was Wed or Thurs.It was a a plain black trailor , I didn't notice anything that looked like it had been painted over.I believe it had a side door also


----------



## Stroud Creek (Feb 14, 2010)

It may just be me and I may be a little hard core but I hope that the piced of $@!T, that took everything, hooks up to the trailer, pulls out in the road in front of a 18 wheeler, and and has to spend the rest of his life in a wheel chair.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 14, 2010)

ya'll have me and my wife in our prayers!!! i am sorry to hear that..that happened to Banks Co. last year!...i say put out game cameras at the locations to catch the perps....


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came out and shot with us on SAT! we had a blast, it was a little cold, but was pretty cool to shot in the snow. I know the roads were kinda bad, but we still had a pretty good turnout! 

A BIG THANK YOU  for everyone who has there eyes and ears out for our stuff. I hope we find it quick.

I also want to say THANK YOU Sweatwater Archery Club, these guys called me and offered us a full range to use until we could get some more targets, and that is pretty awesome in my book! 

Also would like to thank the guys who donated money for us to get back on our feet! I am really bad with names, but if I remember all, Mr. Sowell, Jody Miller, and all you RAC guys, Yall are awesome! Cory Bryant, younggunner, a big THANK YOU!! I am sure there are others, but as always people comes in bunches.

We have a few changes to make for the next shoot, but we hope all are happy with what we do, we do this for yall. And we enjoy doin it! hope to see yall next month!!


----------



## young gunna (Feb 14, 2010)

I enjoy shooting at yalls place. I know what its like to be robbed. Any way I can help I always will. good shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 14, 2010)

Wish we could do more. I hate that happen to yall and wish it never happen to you or anyone.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Feb 14, 2010)

*Sorry*

I had 10 targets stolen from the woods behind my home two years ago. I put out a reward in the post office and a employee of the city told me he saw one of my critters in a mans yard. I had marked the animals for ID and the law arrested two men for the theft. They were on their front porch the next day and smiled at me when I drove by.  I got 9 of the 10 back all shot up with rifles and never heard anything from the law again. A deputy friend of mine told me they were not a threat to society and therefore were released. I had put a value of $1500.00 on them....so much for my lost....I guess it was not important enough to warrant attention.


----------



## MLOVETT (Feb 15, 2010)

Hate i missed the shoot.  Couldn't get out my driveway til noon and my wife had an appointment at 2 so i had the kid and couldn't come.  Glad ya'll had a great turnout.  Hope to see you in march.


----------

